# Germany Job Seeker Visa



## nilesh2211 (Nov 7, 2017)

Hello All,

I am planing to apply JSV. Having 8 years of Exp. in Microsoft Technology.

Guys, can you please tell me about IT job market in Germany, will I get job within 6 month. will I need to learn German language ?

Regards
Nilesh


----------



## James3214 (Jun 25, 2009)

Hi Nilesh,
I would say job chances are good but it depends on what you mean by 'Microsoft Technology' and what skills you have.
You don't always need German but it is a good idea to start learning now.
Good Luck!


----------



## nilesh2211 (Nov 7, 2017)

Thanks James for your replay...

Have skill experience :* ASP .Net Core, MVC, ASP .Net, C#, Web API, WCF, AngularJS 1.x/2.0, Jquery* etc....


----------



## nilesh2211 (Nov 7, 2017)

James3214 said:


> Hi Nilesh,
> I would say job chances are good but it depends on what you mean by 'Microsoft Technology' and what skills you have.
> You don't always need German but it is a good idea to start learning now.
> Good Luck!



Thanks James for your replay...

Have skill experience : *ASP .Net Core, MVC, ASP .Net, C#, Web API, WCF, AngularJS 1.x/2.0, Jquery* etc....


----------



## James3214 (Jun 25, 2009)

I know those skills are in demand. You will probably find a job but just make sure it pays enough for a decent standard of living.


----------



## nilesh2211 (Nov 7, 2017)

James3214 said:


> I know those skills are in demand. You will probably find a job but just make sure it pays enough for a decent standard of living.


Thank you very much James for your valuable replay


----------



## Nausha (Sep 15, 2015)

*Germany JSV Checklist*

Hi there Nilesh,
Just like you , i am also looking for the JSV . Kindly confirm the documents that you are carrying for interview.


----------

